# Full harddrive capacity not recognized



## kapnkrrrrunch (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, I have a brand new system here, running XP SP2, I've updated my bios and tried to run Western Digital's "data lifeguard" tools to get it to recognize the full amount on the drive but no luck. I've googled around and it seems to be a common problem. Can somone point me to a program or explain to me how I can get windows to recognize the full capacity of the drive? 

(For reference, it's a 750gb drive, windows recognizes 127gbs.)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

It sounds like your computer doesn't support 48-bit LBA.
Does BIOS "see" the full capacity of the hard drive? What motherboard do you have?
Also - have a look at this: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;303013


----------



## kapnkrrrrunch (Oct 23, 2007)

eneles said:


> Hi,
> 
> It sounds like your computer doesn't support 48-bit LBA.
> Does BIOS "see" the full capacity of the hard drive? What motherboard do you have?
> Also - have a look at this: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;303013


BIOS sees the full capacity of the harddrive; I ran Maxtor's tool and it said 48-bit LBA was enabled. The MOBO is brand new, nvidia 680 sli. Windows XP, SP 2. Any other thoughts on what I could try?

For the record, the drive is a SATA II, WD7500AAKS.
http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=311

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Does Windows recognize other HDDs over 137GB?
How is the HDD connected?
Did you check the version of *Atapi.sys*?


----------



## kapnkrrrrunch (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if windows will recognize any other HDDs over the 137GB capacity--this is the largest drive I have. I do have another at 250gb, but that went to my older system, and I have information on it that I want to keep. (Windows wouldn't recognize it when I tried to insert it as my boot drive.)

As for the SATA that's giving me all the headaches, it's connected to the PSU, everything's hooked up right. The atapi.sys version I'm running is 5.1.2600.2180

UPDATE! I just checked out the drive under Computer Management--it's all there, the remaining gigs are unpartitioned.  I'll just repartition using a program. Any other issues, I'll come back. Thanks for all your time and effort!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You can format/partition the drive in Disk management.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

It seems to me as if XP has to be told to recognize large size hard drives. I don't remember how you do this.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

How to enable 48-bit Logical Block Addressing support for ATAPI disk drives in Windows XP.


----------

